# Girl beaten to a pulp over a text message about deceased brother.



## Cair (Mar 26, 2010)

> DEERFIELD BEACH, Fla. - The brutal beating of a 15-year-old girl at a Florida middle school was triggered by a text message dispute between the victim and the teenage boy accused punching and stomping on her with steel-toed boots, authorities said Thursday.
> 
> The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult. He was arrested after the attack Wednesday on a charge of premeditated attempted murder. His next court date is March 26.
> 
> The Broward Sheriff's Office said Josie Lou Ratley was in critical condition a day after the attack.



The text message that started this mess was apparently about the 15 year-old's brother who committed suicide shortly before this. She was making "comments" about it which set the kid off.

Currently the girl is on life support, with part of her skull removed to reduce swelling in the brain. She's also in a drug-induced coma to help the healing process go through.

And apparently this Deerfield place is kind of fucked up. Not too long before a kid was  over a stolen bike or something. I've heard over a video game from other sources, though.


What says you, lovely people?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 26, 2010)

This is wrong sick and wrong


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

The kids these days.....


----------



## Weaboo (Mar 26, 2010)

Middle schoolers?

Damn, kids are getting more violent. I may just have to build a moat around my apartment.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 26, 2010)

I wonder what she said about his dead brother that set him off like that.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Cair said:


> The text message that started this mess was apparently about the 15 year-old's brother who committed suicide shortly before this. She was making "comments" about it which set the kid off.
> 
> *Currently the girl is on life support, with part of her skull removed to reduce swelling in the brain. She's also in a drug-induced coma to help the healing process go through.*
> 
> ...



Geez.....you can beat people up without doing THAT.


----------



## Szayaikiael (Mar 26, 2010)

*The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult.*

Yeah. The justice systems is totally fucking screwed up. This is why people do shit like this when they're kids. All they get is a shitting slap on the wrist! Send him off to jail!!


----------



## BullMoose (Mar 26, 2010)

Totally fucked up. But the thread title is slightly misleading. 

The boy, who was most likely still greiving, was reacting to the girl probably saying some cruel and unneeded things about his recently deceased-by-suicide brother that probably set him off.

That said, none of this would of happened if the girl was a little more kind and kept her opinion to herself. She brought this upon herself regardless of the severity of the teenager's overreaction.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2010)

Let's hear some nice news for once rofl.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

Saying ''over a text message'' makes it look as though he got angry for no reason. I don't condone losing your temper like that but you chat shit about someone's dead relative whilst the person is grieving and an ass whooping comes your way. I'm not shedding tears.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Weaboo said:


> Middle schoolers?
> 
> Damn, kids are getting more violent. I may just have to build a moat around my apartment.



kids were always this way.

I seen kids getting beat down for wearing blue jeans.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2010)

is what she said about his brother in the article?


----------



## Juno (Mar 26, 2010)

BullMoose said:


> Totally fucked up. But the thread title is slightly misleading.
> 
> The boy, who was most likely still greiving, was reacting to the girl probably saying some cruel and unneeded things about his recently deceased-by-suicide brother that probably set him off.
> 
> That said, none of this would of happened if the girl was a little more kind and kept her opinion to herself. She brought this upon herself regardless of the severity of the teenager's overreaction.



In after victim blaming.


----------



## UX7 (Mar 26, 2010)

More information needs to be reveal before I can make a conclusion.

But the girl should have not started the whole drama. You don't talk about people death relatives, specially if the comments are not good 

I would call this even if the kid gets send to jail or prison


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## geG (Mar 26, 2010)

Szayaikiael said:


> *The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult.*
> 
> Yeah. The justice systems is totally fucking screwed up. This is why people do shit like this when they're kids. All they get is a shitting slap on the wrist! Send him off to jail!!



I doubt he did it because he was thinking about whether or not he'd be tried as an adult. He did it in an emotional response to her making fun of his dead brother.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> In after victim blaming.


You think it's wrong to say this is partially her fault?


----------



## Cair (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeeeah, I fixed that title up a bit. Hopefully that's some better.

There's no other details I could get from other articles. Of course that's only from the few I looked at. Including the comments she said about the offender's brother.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 26, 2010)

Not that I'm defending the guy who seriously injured someone, but if this girl was insulting his brother right after his suicide, then this isn't really that surprising.  The guy's gonna be seriously emotionally distraught.  There aren't many good reasons to beat someone to a pulp, but his emotional reaction in itself is at least understandable.

Incidentally, not to nitpick, but "...over a text message" in the title seems a little misleading, because it's so dismissive.  As if the guy's outrage at some amazingly insensitive cow deliberately screwing with him over his _dead brother for fuck's sake_ was somehow just completely silly.

I suppose "Girl gets beaten to a pulp...for being a complete bitch" wouldn't be quite as eye-catching, though.

Just to reiterate before anyone attempts to say I'm some sort of dick; beating people up sucks (particularly if it lands them in hospital) but if you're poking fun at someone's recently-deceased close relative (particularly if it was a suicide) then you're still a cunt.  Even if you end up in hospital for it, and even if the person who sent you there is also a cunt for doing so.

EDIT: Oh, you changed the title right as I posted.  Cool beans


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You think it's wrong to say this is partially her fault?



I'd say she overeacted. this was a pointless act. beating someone to a pulp won't bring the brother back. I get why they did it though.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't really blame the kid for doing something... She was talking about his death brother.. I mean I wouldn't take it too lightly either.

But yes, I feel extremely sorry for the girl -_- hope she recovers


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

I honestly don't feel sorry for assuming she being a straight up bitch. The broads I know who did or fuckery like that were not nice people. 

Really speaking society would be better without them.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 26, 2010)

Back in my day you'd punch someone a couple times and push them down and that was that. Now kids are beating each other to death over the retarded things.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 26, 2010)

She's (probably) a bitch and he over-reacted (just a bit). Yay!


----------



## Fuzzly (Mar 26, 2010)

Seems like a case of cause/effect to me. Who knows what she said about the kid's brother. However, making fun of somebody's close relative soon after said relative's suicide is fucking stupid. How stupid? Ask this vegetable.


Kinda like going up to a couple gangbangers, screaming "Fucking ^ (use bro), shoulda kept you in the petting zoo" then getting the media to cry their alligator tears over your comatose body because "Why! Why! Why can't we just do whatever we want without consequences?"

If this was a guy who got the shit beat out of him everyone would be like "Well, while I don't excuse the savage beating, I can understand how someone would get so upset over the mocker of their brother's recent suicide that they may lose control of themselves."

But because it's a bitch who got beat (no "woman" or "lady" would act like this trash) some people are up in arms. Fuck it. It sucks she's in a coma. It sucks the guy's brother committed suicide. 

Hopefully, both of the people in question will learn from this experience.

Also, I doubt this single text message was the whole of their relationship. It was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

It said there was a dispute, and a girl was also involved, but the boy's lawyer said he did it because she made a comment on his brother who killed himself. There are a lot of gaps in the story.....


----------



## Juno (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You think it's wrong to say this is partially her fault?



I'm saying that being hurtful is nowhere near as great an offence to decency than beating someone almost to death, but guess which of the two's actions is going to draw the most discussion and criticism here?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

Dude went home just to put on steel toed boots for the sole purpose of stomping her nearly to death. After obtaining those boots, he then he rode 3+ miles back to catch her at the bus stop and initiate the attack. You'd think he might have cooled off by then. 

When I first heard about this, I didn't think it would get such national coverage and would stay here locally but now everyone knows just how messed up S.Florida can be....


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> I'm saying that being hurtful is nowhere near as great an offence to decency than beating someone almost to death, but guess which of the two's actions is going to draw the most discussion and criticism here?


Look if she wasn't being a bitch she wouldn't get have had the blood stomped and sense stomped out of her. 

I don't particularly agree with the guys actions but I sympathise with him more than the girl. I can fully understand why someone would be angry at someone mocking their siblings death I cannot understand why you would mock someone's dead relative, whilst they're grieving to boot.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Look if she wasn't being a bitch she wouldn't get have had the blood stomped and sense stomped out of her.
> 
> I don't particularly agree with the guys actions but I sympathise with him more than the girl. I can fully understand why someone would be angry at someone mocking their siblings death I cannot understand why you would mock someone's dead relative, whilst they're grieving to boot.



Well, in the article it says comments. Which, while alludes to being a mean comment is not a sure thing. it could have been taken out of context. Secondly, no one deserves to be attacked to the point they are put on life support. Geez, you could have beat her up without killing her.....


----------



## Juno (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Look if she wasn't being a bitch she wouldn't get have had the blood stomped and sense stomped out of her.
> 
> I don't particularly agree with the guys actions but I sympathise with him more than the girl. I can fully understand why someone would be angry at someone mocking their siblings death I cannot understand why you would mock someone's dead relative, whilst they're grieving to boot.



Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

We won't know what happened, unless she wakes up, or someone gets ahold of her phone. But i doubt she'll wake up if she's a vegetable now. They'll probably take her off life support.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 26, 2010)

I blame GTA 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> *Seems like a case of cause/effect to me. Who knows what she said about the kid's brother.* However, making fun of somebody's close relative soon after said relative's suicide is fucking stupid. How stupid? Ask this vegetable.
> 
> 
> Kinda like going up to a couple gangbangers, screaming "Fucking ^ (use bro), shoulda kept you in the petting zoo" then getting the media to cry their alligator tears over your comatose body because "Why! Why! Why can't we just do whatever we want without consequences?"
> ...




I have serious issues with that point of view. The guy went after someone who *he has never met* and proceeded to beat her within in inch of her life. His girlfriend had to stop him from almost attacking someone else who he had believed to be the one who sent the text message.  If he had attacked that other person believing the person to be the one who sent the text message (but in actuality had nothing to do with situation), would that victim be at fault? 



> Hopefully, both of the people in question will learn from this experience.



She technically has to live in order to learn from it...seeing as that's still a toss up at this point, so he could still be facing murder charges, depending on if she can pull through.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> Well, in the article it says comments. Which, while alludes to being a mean comment is not a sure thing. it could have been taken out of context. Secondly, no one deserves to be attacked to the point they are put on life support. Geez, you could have beat her up without killing her.....


Yeah like I said, I don't think his actions were right. I can simply understand why he lost it.

On her end I simply have no sympathy for her ( under the assumptions she was being a bitch of course), maybe it's because it is a news article people have no attachment to the individual but the people who do shit like that are the worst sort.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Yeah like I said, I don't think his actions were right. I can simply understand why he lost it.
> 
> On her end I simply have no sympathy for her ( under the assumptions she was being a bitch of course), maybe it's because it is a news article people have no attachment to the individual but the people who do shit like that are the worst sort.



If she only got beat up, and wasn't put on life support I could see your side. How can you not have sympathy for her? People make mistakes, and especially at that young of an age no one deserves that regardless of what they did.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2010)

"Over a text message" 

She was talking about his brother who's friggin dead now. 

Not saying it was the right thing to do but it was the most likely reaction. Seriously, that shit was unnecessary. A member of his family just died he's clearly still grieving and I doubt ANYONE who loves their sibling as much as he does would react that way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 26, 2010)

You don't go out, get steel toed boots, and beat someone to death because they ridicule your deceased relative. That is idiotic, and nothing justifies it. Sorry, but being a jerk doesn't mean I can go up to you and beat you half to death for saying something I don't like. If that were allowed, the world would be in fucking chaos.

He couldn't control himself, and now he has to pay for it.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess the rule of boys not hitting girls is out the window.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> You don't go out, get steel toed boots, and beat someone to death because they ridicule your deceased relative. That is idiotic, and nothing justifies it. Sorry, but being a jerk doesn't mean I can go up to you and beat you half to death for saying something I don't like. If that were allowed, the world would be in fucking chaos.
> 
> He couldn't control himself, and now he has to pay for it.



but being a jerk means you should be prepared for retaliation. if i talk about someone's dead relative i'll be prepared for whatever comes afterwords.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> If she only got beat up, and wasn't put on life support I could see your side. How can you not have sympathy for her? People make mistakes, and especially at that young of an age no one deserves that regardless of what they did.


People use age as an excuse for cruelty too much and assume the individual will grow out of such behaviour. At schools you have kind decent human beings and you have bitches and pricks. It's the same in adulthood. 

Also there is a difference between thinking someone deserves what happens to them and having no sympathy for them. I simply don't care that she's in the situation she's in.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 26, 2010)

The guy went way too far with this, but I really don't feel that sorry for the victim.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> but being a jerk means you should be prepared for retaliation. if i talk about someone's dead relative i'll be prepare for whatever comes afterwords.



I agree.

Then again, I guess some comments are best left to ones' self.


----------



## αce (Mar 26, 2010)

Bitch got what was coming to her.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 26, 2010)

I would have just punched her in the face once.

No more is needed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> but being a jerk means you should be prepared for retaliation. if i talk about someone's dead relative i'll be prepare for whatever comes afterwords.



Pre-mediated murder or attempted murder maybe your idea of how to properly handle someone supposedly talking bad about your family member but that's not something you can ever put up as a defense for plotting out someone's death.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

I can see slapping some bitch in the face if she mocks your dead relative. He'd get suspended, and I'd be okay with that, even though I'd understand his actions. But to stomp some girls head in? Way to go, psycho piece of shit. You obviously have problems, and locked up is where you should be. Think everyone deserves a 2nd chance? Wait until someones wastes theirs on _you_.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> Pre-mediated murder or attempted murder maybe your idea of how to properly handle someone supposedly talking bad about your family member but that's not something you can ever put up as a defense for plotting out someone's demise.


He can claim diminished responsibility.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pre-mediated murder or attempted murder maybe your idea of how to properly handle someone supposedly talking bad about your family member but that's not something you can ever put up as a defense for plotting out someone's death.



I don't condone what happened. What i'm trying to do is see this in the point of view of both parties. i'm just saying, if i talk about someones dead brother, I know how bad it might get.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm just saying I hope that I'm not selected to serve on that jury (which is possibility) because it's going to be hard not to convince me this guy deserves to do some hard time.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

Well it depends on what he's charged with. Also you won't decide his sentence the judge would.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah, saw this on the news today!  Poor girl.  I mean, Jesus.  They showed an image of her in the hospital, alongside a 'before' photo, and what he did to her is really horrible.  Though apparently the whole thing started when the girl (rightfully) said that the kid's thirteen-year-old girlfriend was too young for him.  And apparently the girl actually helped to set this up.

Edit- also, the coma is _medically induced._  Which means they're just shutting her body down so it can catch up to healing before anything else.  She's not a vegetable.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Koi said:


> Ah, saw this on the news today!  Poor girl.  I mean, Jesus.  They showed an image of her in the hospital, alongside a 'before' photo, and what he did to her is really horrible.  Though apparently the whole thing started when the girl (rightfully) *said that the kid's thirteen-year-old girlfriend was too young for him.*  And apparently the girl actually helped to set this up.



Thats it?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

Did they mention what she apparently said about his brother?

All i got from rereading the article is that she (the victim) said that they shouldn't date, because of the age difference. And his girlfriend uses other people's phones to text him. And she pointed out the girl and helped beat her up.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Thats it?



That's what they said on the news, yeah.  Which leads me to believe that she might have said something along the lines of, "What would your brother have thought?" or something similar.  But after she said whatever she did he texted back with something like, "I'm coming over there and snapping your neck."  Which he obviously tried to do.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Mar 26, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Thats it?



No, that was what came before the remark about his brother. It was whatever she said about the brother that finally set him off.

Actually, the 13-year-old girl was his ex-girlfriend that he was trying to reach, and he sent text messages to the other girl trying to reach her. That's when said made comments disapproving of the relationship and eventually about the brother.

I think the 13-year-old girl was also arrested for being an accomplice or something along those lines.


----------



## Akatou (Mar 26, 2010)

I can understand him losing it over spiteful comments made towards his dead brother (it's more than reacting over just a msg) but damaging her to that point - extreme.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 26, 2010)

Koi said:


> That's what they said on the news, yeah.  Which leads me to believe that she might have said something along the lines of, "What would your brother have thought?" or something similar.  But after she said whatever she did he texted back with something like, "I'm coming over there and snapping your neck."  Which he obviously tried to do.




If what you heard turns out to be true, I hope they make a big example out of this kid.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, they better do something, especially since people at that school have done crazy things before.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> If what you heard turns out to be true, I hope they make a big example out of this kid.



Like I said, it's just a guess, but apparently the conversation was originally about how she thought he was too young to be dating the thirteen-year-old, which I think got him miffed to begin with, not just some random text about the kid's brother.

Also when they finally pulled him off the girl and the principal/whoever had him waiting for the police, he sent a text to his friend that said, "Hey I think I'm going to jail.  I think I just killed someone."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Well it depends on what he's charged with*. Also you won't decide his sentence the judge would.



The fact that we don't know whether she'll survive or not kind indicates that. And I wouldn't be surprised if attempted murder charges are eventually brought up given that the DA in our area tends to go for the jugular.


----------



## Super_Monster (Mar 26, 2010)

Szayaikiael said:
			
		

> *The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult.*
> 
> Yeah. The justice systems is totally fucking screwed up. This is why people do shit like this when they're kids. All they get is a shitting slap on the wrist! Send him off to jail!!





			
				g_core18 said:
			
		

> Back in my day you'd punch someone a couple times and push them down and that was that. Now kids are beating each other to death over the retarded things.





			
				Juno said:
			
		

> I'm saying that being hurtful is nowhere near as great an offence to decency than beating someone almost to death, but guess which of the two's actions is going to draw the most discussion and criticism here?





			
				Mist_Puppet said:
			
		

> You don't go out, get steel toed boots, and beat someone to death because they ridicule your deceased relative. That is idiotic, and nothing justifies it.



These people and a few others actually make sense. Those of you who think that that the savage and brutal beating that little cunt gave to the poor girl is in any way justified or ?understandable? on the grounds that she is a complete bitch are either out of touch with reality, depraved sadists, or making a juvenile attempt to try and appear apathetic to the girls now mangled body assuming that this will somehow make you appear macho.

You do not fucking stomp on someone?s head with steel-toed boots unless you?re a fucking psychopath. I don?t care if they changed their facebook status to ?I just fucked [insertyournamehere] freshly dead mothers eye socket and it was bloody orgasmic?. You do not fucking do that, if you think that degree of vicious retaliation to emotional provocation is even remotely condonable, you are way too fucking sensitive.


----------



## Juno (Mar 26, 2010)

A more complete article:



Anyone who says this guy is 'understandable' is probably another psychopath to steer clear of.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

I was waiting for a complete article, but still, they mention the message but don't say what it contained.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 26, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Did they mention what she apparently said about his brother?
> 
> All i got from rereading the article is that she (the victim) said that they shouldn't date, because of the age difference. And his girlfriend uses other people's phones to text him. And she pointed out the girl and helped beat her up.



Yeah, fuckin' nut job needs to stay behind bars where he can have the real criminal justice system punish him.  You tell your bunk mate you beat up some girl cuz she said someone's girlfriend was too young, they'll certainly teach you a thing or a two.

I have to agree with *Juno* in the above post as well.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully, but now-a-days they let people off on 'good behavior' and then they do it again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Juno said:


> A more complete article:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who says this guy is 'understandable' is probably another psychopath to steer clear of.



agreed. we have some murderous people in this thread. i'd watch out.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2010)

Wait! Wait! He cruhsed her head with steel boots? 

Holy shit! 

Nevermind I take back what I said. This friend is crazy as hell!


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, he's crazy.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 26, 2010)

Cair said:


> The text message that started this mess was apparently about the 15 year-old's brother who committed suicide shortly before this. *She was making "comments" about it which set the kid off.*
> What says you, lovely people?



What a bitch. If someone just fucking died, you don't 'make comments' about it that would piss someone off.

And then again, the guy didn't have to overreact like that... Everyone seems to be at fault here.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 26, 2010)

she's lucky to be alive and he's lucky to not have killed her, i wouldn't have stopped where he did if i was set off like that


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 26, 2010)

Psycho said:


> she's lucky to be alive and he's lucky to not have killed her, i wouldn't have stopped where he did if i was set off like that



You must be psycho. 

see what I did there?


----------



## Casyle (Mar 27, 2010)

Damnit, I want to know what she said! I've gone through 10+ different articles and I can't find any information about what was said. All I can find are claims that she left a degrading/insulting comment about his brother's suicide, but not exactly what was said.

Anyhow...Based on what I've read...

I don't agree with what he did, and he definitely should not have beat her half to death. 

HOWEVER, I will not, I repeat, I will not shed a single tear for that girl if she really did sent a nasty/degrading/insulting text about his dead brother.

I grew up in a school full of girls like that, but since we didn't have phones they'd just insult you to your face. .


----------



## HBK1996 (Mar 27, 2010)

thats just fucked up. man i'd guard my house with some tigers and gorillas with stieroids if i lived near that school


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2010)

She's a bitchy teenage girl, she deserves a slap perhaps, but good God he beat her so badly they had to remove part of her skull!! Guy needs to be locked up.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 27, 2010)

While I dont approve of killing her over the issue she did deserve a punch to the face.

This is why you should be careful of what you say. There are some overly sensitive people that will just snap and go berserk on you.

Sort of reminds me of an video I saw where this giant mascot would just jump at people and scare the piss out of them. He did it to this fairly built man and he beat the shit out of that mascot purely out of a reactionary basis. The guy's jump was a swift punch to the mascot's face.



> Did they mention what she apparently said about his brother?
> 
> All i got from rereading the article is that she (the victim) said that they shouldn't date, because of the age difference. And his girlfriend uses other people's phones to text him. And she pointed out the girl and helped beat her up.



If that is the reason then she doesnt deserve a punch to the face and the guy needs some sort of anger management and jail time.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> While I dont approve of killing her over the issue she did deserve a punch to the face.
> 
> This is why you should be careful of what you say. There are some overly sensitive people that will just snap and go berserk on you.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of an video I saw where this giant mascot would just jump at people and scare the piss out of them. He did it to this fairly built man and he beat the shit out of that mascot purely out of a reactionary basis. The guy's jump was a swift punch to the mascot's face.



Uh, dude.  Your example is _totally different_.  He got the text, went home and put on a pair of steel-toes, then _biked three miles_ to meet his girlfriend and then go to the girl's bus stop to hunt her down to beat the shit out of her.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Uh, dude.  Your example is _totally different_.  He got the text, went home and put on a pair of steel-toes, then _biked three miles_ to meet his girlfriend and then go to the girl's bus stop to hunt her down to beat the shit out of her.



I know my example is totally different. It just reminded me of it for some reason. It wasnt even intended to be an comparison.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 27, 2010)

What do those people do over there that makes them so violent?!!! 

Either way, no eye for an eye. What happened to love?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 27, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> What do those people do over there that makes them so violent?!!!
> 
> Either way, no eye for an eye. What happened to love?



Love is a lie. Just look at the absurd divorce rates.

Most people care more about material value and the sex.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 27, 2010)

This is sickening.  Those of you who are saying she deserved it are even more fucking disgusting.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> *Edit- also, the coma is medically induced.  Which means they're just shutting her body down so it can catch up to healing before anything else.  She's not a vegetable.*



Not gonna comment on the nature of the article until all the facts are in, but sadly enough, the bolded isn't always true. A friend of mine who collapsed in the shower was taken to the hospital and put in a medically induced coma and he still ended up dying. It's certainly better than being in a coma from the injuries he inflicted on her, but it still isn't a guarantee that she'll live.


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Mar 27, 2010)

She certainly deserved to be slapped around, but the guy went a little too far.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 27, 2010)

whoa whoa I dunno about you guys but the article never said she made derisive comments about the brother just that she had been chatting about him. No one can find out exactly what she said so how do you know she was making fun of him?

That aside, even if she had been making nasty comments she doesnt deserve to be put into the hospital for them. teenagers need to learn to be a little more creative then just slapping someone around. Not saying she wouldnt deserve a comeuppance but hell dont do it in a way everyone knows. Kids can go to jail even for just a little slapping around these days. Me I would just socially destroy them like posting transcripts of their text messages all over school and making them a social outcast.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2010)

krickitat said:


> whoa whoa I dunno about you guys but the article never said she made derisive comments about the brother just that she had been chatting about him. No one can find out exactly what she said so how do you know she was making fun of him?


Because it's pretty hard to believe he'd try to kill her simply by mentioning his brother. If the mere mention of his brother set him off like this he'd have done something like this much sooner considering he killed himself sometime last year.

That said, yeah there's no way of knowing if what she said was truly harsh or just a light joke that he took way too seriously or something.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Hm. Animals.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 27, 2010)

florida, why does it not surprise me, pretty soon the sunshine state will be known as the violent children state ;\

she did deserve some retribution for those kinds of utterly insensitive comments, but as it's been said the guy did cross the line of acceptable vengeance and went off the fucking deep end. 

sad stuff...


----------



## Ray (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a messed up situation. Always be careful what you say because you never know what another person is like. The guy does have issues that he needs worked out.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 27, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Bitch got what was coming to her.



Yeah she had to lose part of her skull and might end up being a vegetable

Fucking moron.



> This is sickening. Those of you who are saying she deserved it are even more fucking disgusting.



Agreed.


----------



## Le Pirate (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, I personally don't blame the guy for attacking her, I just think he shouldn't have gone exactly so far.


----------



## zabuza666 (Mar 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He can claim diminished responsibility.



No jury/judge in their right mind would accept diminished responsibility as a defence.

At this stage it seems his best case is insanity, which he seems to fit the bill for


----------



## krickitat (Mar 27, 2010)

prolly temporary insanity would work best. 
Grief can easily be attributed to that and has been used as a valid grounds for lighter sentencing before.


----------



## Altron (Mar 27, 2010)

The fact that he took the time to get to the girl shows pre-meditation to commit murder. However knowing our messed up judicial system more than likely he will get tried in Juvenile court if he gets a good lawyer who puts up a good defense. Yeah saying something about a person's recently deceased relative is messed up, however he had no right to put on steel toe boots and attempt to kill her.

I suggest those who agree with what the guy did and say the "Bitch got what she deserved" get yourselves checked into a mental institution. No matter what, no one deserves to end up in the hospital like that.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wonder what she said about his dead brother that set him off like that.



I'm more curious about what the hell is wrong with _him_. I'm no stranger to the pain of loss, but would still consider it no excuse for mutilating someone. That boy's got serious issues, just like his late brother apparently did; suicide, especially in youth, is not something done on a whim.



BullMoose said:


> The boy, who was most likely still grieving, was reacting to the girl probably saying some cruel and unneeded things about his recently deceased-by-suicide brother that probably set him off.



And that gave him the right to maim someone else for life? 

I'm sorry, but anyone trying to make excuses for this kind of savagery also has some growing up to do.



BullMoose said:


> That said, none of this would of happened if the girl was a little more kind and kept her opinion to herself. She brought this upon herself regardless of the severity of the teenager's overreaction.



First of all, that's not "overreaction"-- that was sheer, homicidal psychosis, given the girl's current near-death state.

Second, unless someone's got a transcript, we don't actually even know what she said about his bother in the first place. For all we know, he may have been so disturbed by that point, that the mere *mention* of him might have been enough to tweak him out.

While I personally try to refrain from speaking ill of the recently-deceased, regardless of my own personal opinion of them in life, I have no sympathy for someone who tries to dig a second grave to put alongside them over something as trivial as mere words.

Even if the girl does survive, she will likely suffer from severe brain damage, so either way, he has robbed another person of the rest of her life.

SHE just became his brother's legacy.



Juno said:


> In after victim blaming.



Sickening, isn't it? How many people use "grief" as an excuse for doing whatever the hell they want?

For all the people trying to excuse this little psycho's rampage, let me turn the tables on you: How many excuses would you make for him if the person now lying in the hospital, in a coma, with a portion of her skull removed, her future most likely just a memory, and all over a couple words on a cellphone screen, was *your* sister?

Your mother?

Your daughter?

Your girlfriend?

Your wife?

Your best friend in the whole world?

How many excuses would you make for him then?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 27, 2010)

neko-sennin said:


> I'm more curious about what the hell is wrong with _him_. I'm no stranger to the pain of loss, but would still consider it no excuse for mutilating someone. That boy's got serious issues, just like his late brother apparently did; suicide, especially in youth, is not something done on a whim.



We all lose someone at some point, but have you ever known someone who killed themselves or tried to kill themselves?  It's a unique pain.

I've lost two family members to cancer, one to an aneurysm, a friend who hung himself in a closet and one of my closest friends who tried and failed to kill himself by stabbing himself in the throat with a pair of scissors so he later set himself on fire.

I can tell you that while they all hurt and I can't really put one over the others as "the most painful" I can certainly tell you losing someone to suicide is a very unique kind of pain.  It hurts you in a very different way.  

If someone walked up to me shortly after my friend hung himself and said "Wow I knew he was a loser but fucker actually hung himself in a closet?  Bet he shit himself after he died too, loser" I'd probably have lost my shit and beaten them to a pulp too.  It wouldn't excuse my actions but I can certainly understand it.

A suicide of someone close creates a wound that is VERY easily aggravated.  So yes I would be very curious what she said because while he needs to be punished for what he did I think putting all the blame on him may not be right.

Depending on what she said I'd put some of the blame squarely on him.  People always want to instantly take all the blame off the victims in cases like this but there are times when you have to look at the victim and say "Well that wasn't a very smart thing to do was it?  Kind of brought it on yourself didn't you?".  They don't have to take ALL the blame or even most of it but often some of the blame does lie with them.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

> Sickening, isn't it? How many people use "grief" as an excuse for doing whatever the hell they want?
> 
> For all the people trying to excuse this little psycho's rampage, let me turn the tables on you: How many excuses would you make for him if the person now lying in the hospital, in a coma, with a portion of her skull removed, her future most likely just a memory, and all over a couple words on a cellphone screen, was *your* sister?
> 
> ...


You bring up these people of relation like it would make any difference. If my mum, sister, wife bestfriend, etc. did something that got them beaten to a pulp on life support I wouldn't ignore their actions. I'd think they were a fucking idiot. 

It's like people think someone being a relative results in people excusing them of their wrong actions. 



> No jury/judge in their right mind would accept diminished responsibility as a defence.
> 
> At this stage it seems his best case is insanity, which he seems to fit the bill for


Depends on how he is psychologically assessed and his level of depression.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I saw a pic of that girl and not matter what he should have kept his hands to himself. You can't be popping off I don't care what was said. He almost killed a girl and he has to live with that and do take his punishment. He tracked the girl down and tried to kill her he had no right to do that no matter what. People need to stop trying to solve things with violence and then using excuses to why they did it. He did not have a right to beat that girl like that. Just like her family should not beat his ass like that for what he did to the person they love.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 27, 2010)

Rob` said:


> She's (probably) a bitch and he over-reacted (just a bit). Yay!



Just to clarify I'm not saying she deserved it.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Mar 27, 2010)

Dam thats fucked up, and I heard the same thing about a kid being burned alive, but i think it was a video game.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't talk shit about people, and nothing will happen.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Mar 27, 2010)

Kids don?t value life these days, I blame the film 2012 for that.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 27, 2010)

I value human life... Then again I didn't see Year 2012


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2010)

She definitely deserved an ass beating. He went too far though.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> She definitely deserved an ass beating. He went too far though.



Wow, glad you added "he went too far" to that or people might think you're a real sick jerk off. 



> But Ratley [beaten girl]sent messages of her own to Treacy,[beater boy] expressing her disapproval of the relationship and making a "disparaging" reference to the October suicide of Treacy's brother, said Broward Sheriff Al Lamberti.



Yeah I can totally see why someone making disparaging remarks about someone "deserved an ass beating".


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2010)

Never make fun of someone who's sibling commited suicide.
Horrible mistake.

Tell you the truth, she diserved it, but not... that much...


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 27, 2010)

Street Justice


----------



## Nashima (Mar 28, 2010)

I could understand why he freaked out but damn he went a little to over the edge...a nice bitch slap would have been good.


----------



## ez (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm. shouldn't speak ill of the dead. the 15 year old kid sounds unstable from the way the article puts it, so i'm not sure if he can be blamed that much for his actions; suicide can have a tremendous effect on someone's psyche. oh well.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Mar 28, 2010)

Scum said:


> hmm. *shouldn't speak ill of the dead.* the 15 year old kid sounds unstable from the way the article puts it, so i'm not sure if he can be blamed that much for his actions; suicide can have a tremendous effect on someone's psyche. oh well.



NO UR A PSYCCO SHE DINT DO ANYTHIN RONG ND UR MOR DISGUSTIN THN THA GAI !!!!!!!!111111


----------



## ez (Mar 28, 2010)

well, i'm not named scum without a reason...

rly tho, were i a psycho, i'd be more successful in life by now i'm sure, since i'm not particularly violent. :3

i should do a brain scan to find out if i have an unusual brain.


----------



## spectre991 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's the sort of pathetic incidents that happen when senseless juvenile minds and abuse of technology come together.


----------



## xpeed (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn, getting stomped and kicked by a steel-toe boot is worse than being stomped on with 9" high heels.  Those things are made to withstand hundreds pounds of force.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2010)

Cair said:


> The text message that started this mess was apparently about the 15 year-old's brother who committed suicide shortly before this. She was making "comments" about it which set the kid off.
> 
> Currently the girl is on life support, with part of her skull removed to reduce swelling in the brain. She's also in a drug-induced coma to help the healing process go through.
> 
> ...



Exterminatus on Deerfield.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 29, 2010)

If the girl was being rude about it, then why the hell not?  I would have punched her in the face myself... If I was angry enough that is.


----------



## Spines (Mar 29, 2010)

SHE TALKED SHIT, THAT'S TOTALLY JUSTIFIABLE FOR A GUY TO LEAVE HER ON LIFE SUPPORT. I MEAN, HE PROBABLY ALMOST KILLED HER, BUT FAIR GAME BROS

seriously
she shouldn't of said anything but that still doesn't make it okay for her to get the piss knocked out of her like this


----------



## Botzu (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> Seems like a case of cause/effect to me. Who knows what she said about the kid's brother. However, making fun of somebody's close relative soon after said relative's suicide is fucking stupid. How stupid? Ask this vegetable.
> 
> 
> Kinda like going up to a couple gangbangers, screaming "Fucking ^ (use bro), shoulda kept you in the petting zoo" then getting the media to cry their alligator tears over your comatose body because "Why! Why! Why can't we just do whatever we want without consequences?"
> ...





Spines said:


> SHE TALKED SHIT, THAT'S TOTALLY JUSTIFIABLE FOR A GUY TO LEAVE HER ON LIFE SUPPORT. I MEAN, HE PROBABLY ALMOST KILLED HER, BUT FAIR GAME BROS
> 
> seriously
> she shouldn't of said anything but that still doesn't make it okay for her to get the piss knocked out of her like this


I just thought it was interesting reading through these posts. If you leave out a few details about what happened, you make it sound so much agreeable or disagreeable. 

Ex, the way spine portrays it, without saying anything about what the argument was about makes the guy sound so much more psycho. I mean if you wanted you can boil it down to "woman makes a comment, guy beats her to near death" and make it sound even worse.

The way fuzzily describes it without mentioning that he actually walked home to get steel toed shoes , meaning it was premeditated and not at all a "in the heat of the moment" kind of deal like the examples. This makes it sound so much less brutal and cruel.

ps. I am not saying there is anything wrong with the way they are portraying it, just thought it was interesting for someone that reads through the comments before reading the first post with the whole story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Really I can't say that she deserved it, but she shouldn't talk shit about someone's dead brother. It's not like he just beat her up without any provocation. 

And the thread title is badly worded and misleading.

Edit: It's apparently a bad time to be a 15 year old in Deerfield.

Edit #2: It's in Florida? Well my level of surprise is diminished now.


----------



## Degelle (Mar 29, 2010)

America, the home of the brave.


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2010)

Beating people is not a good way to take out your anger. Someone needs a stress ball.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 29, 2010)

I would say he went too far but I would've probably done almost the same thing(okay not beat her to a bloody pulp but..) if it was my brother/sister 

It depends on what she said tho...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

That's extremely disturbing. The things that some humans do to each other. >_<

No matter what someone says, you don't do that shit to them.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 29, 2010)

lol damn he did some damage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2010)

Going to be difficult to determine whether she lives or not.

*Attempt to bring beating victim out of coma fails*



> FORT LAUDERDALE -* Doctors tried to bring Josie Lou Ratley out of her medically induced coma but reversed course when she developed a high fever, her family's lawyer said this weekend.
> 
> Ratley, 15, remains comatose and in critical condition at Broward General Medical Center, where officials say her condition has neither improved nor worsened.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 29, 2010)

depends on what she texted out, if she killed his brother.
edit
holy crap shes in coma


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 29, 2010)

i think its her fault though. if she wasn't being a bitch and badmouthing his dead brother, none of this woulda happened.

doesn't she have any respect? jesus christ. 

i don't think he knew that he would beat her up this badly..

well he shouldn't have beaten her up, maybe yell at her and slap her but not beat her up  this badly.

well still it's her fault. i hope she learns her lesson.


im willing to bet that maybe she somehow got the guy's brother to commit suicide.


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Mar 29, 2010)

*The girl had no business talking about somebody dead relatives..Especially when they committed suicide and then joking about why they did it...

the kid pretty much had some right to beat the living shit out of her but with steel toes boot s? Into a coma....she's pretty much dead....*


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

Jesus Christ, does nobody actually_ read_ the OP/articles?


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriously, the comments here are ridiculous. No one deserves to be beaten to death, no matter what they did, and especially when we have no idea what the comments were. Even if they were bad, no one deserves to be beaten up. If you hadn't notice, thats why we have the justice system.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Seriously, the comments here are ridiculous. No one deserves to be beaten to death, no matter what they did, and especially when we have no idea what the comments were. Even if they were bad, no one deserves to be beaten up. If you hadn't notice, thats why we have the justice system.



I don't think anyone is saying she deserved to be beaten to death, what we're saying is we can understand his reaction.  Its a situation where it wouldn't be uncommon to lose control of yourself for a bit.  It doesn't excuse his actions but it makes them somewhat understandable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Seriously, the comments here are ridiculous. No one deserves to be beaten to death, no matter what they did, and especially when we have no idea what the comments were. Even if they were bad, no one deserves to be beaten up. If you hadn't notice, thats why we have the justice system.



She wasn't beaten to death unless she died recently, and even the justice system makes concessions for people who are pushed to the point of rage. 

Most people aren't saying the guy was even right. They're just saying that she isn't totally innocent. Had this been a boy beating another boy's ass, you probably wouldn't give two fucks and neither would anyone else here.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She wasn't beaten to death unless she died recently, and even the justice system makes concessions for people who are pushed to the point of rage.
> 
> Most people aren't saying the guy was even right. They're just saying that she isn't totally innocent. Had this been a boy beating another boy's ass, you probably wouldn't give two fucks and neither would anyone else here.



I certainly would if he was in a coma that he couldn't come up out of. I understand people are saying that he was in the wrong too, but all of them start out with that its pretty much all her fault, they then later add, "Oh, and I am not condoning his behavior or anything." Which is to say that they are, and they are saying that to save grace. However, you are right that he was pushed to rage. I am just trying to push that the girl, no matter what she said does not deserve to be beaten as she did. I mean, the statements here represent a consensus that we think its ok and understandable to all beat people up that make us angry, even though we know its wrong.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I certainly would if he was in a coma that he couldn't come up out of. I understand people are saying that he was in the wrong too, but all of them start out with that its pretty much all her fault, they then later add, "Oh, and I am not condoning his behavior or anything." *Which is to say that they are, and they are saying that to save grace. *However, you are right that he was pushed to rage. I am just trying to push that the girl, no matter what she said does not deserve to be beaten as she did. I mean, the statements here represent a consensus that we should all beat people up that make us angry, even though we know its wrong.



I'm sorry but who are you to speak as to our intentions and whats in our minds?  When I say I don't condone it I mean I don't condone it.  There is a difference between understanding someones motivations and condoning their actions.

He was put into a situation where _many_ people would have been overcome with rage.  What he did was wrong but I'm not going to sit here and say "oh how could he have done such a terrible thing!?!?!".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I certainly would if he was in a coma that he couldn't come up out of. I understand people are saying that he was in the wrong too, but all of them start out with that its pretty much all her fault, they then later add, "Oh, and I am not condoning his behavior or anything." Which is to say that they are, and they are saying that to save grace. However, you are right that he was pushed to rage. I am just trying to push that the girl, no matter what she said does not deserve to be beaten as she did. I mean, the statements here represent a consensus that we should all beat people up that make us angry, even though we know its wrong.



She wasn't a little girl, she was 15. Didn't you talk about how there shouldn't be an Age of Consent not too long ago, now this girl is too young to learn to keep her mouth shut and be responsible for what she says? 

You're taking what everyone is saying and blowing it WAY out of proportion. No one is saying you should be beating people up, they're just saying she's not innocent. Why do you think in extremes?


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm sorry but who are you to speak as to our intentions and whats in our minds?  When I say I don't condone it I mean I don't condone it.  There is a difference between understanding someones motivations and condoning their actions.
> 
> He was put into a situation where _many_ people would have been overcome with rage.  What he did was wrong but I'm not going to sit here and say "oh how could he have done such a terrible thing!?!?!".



Your right, I apologize that was just out of frustration. 

Right, it is alleviating the situation. You Understand why he beat her up, which instantly takes blame off of him and onto her. She did nothing to cause the action of him beating her up, her action needs to be identified as wrong by itself not as some causal event that set him off. He chose to do what he did.


----------



## Casyle (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She wasn't beaten to death unless she died recently, and even the justice system makes concessions for people who are pushed to the point of rage.
> 
> Most people aren't saying the guy was even right. They're just saying that she isn't totally innocent. *Had this been a boy beating another boy's ass, you probably wouldn't give two fucks and neither would anyone else here.*


Heh heh heh, I've thought that everytime I've read or thought about this. 

That would really suck if they can't pull her out of the medically induced coma that they put her in.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Your right, I apologize that was just out of frustration.
> 
> Right, it is alleviating the situation. You Understand why he beat her up, which instantly takes blame off of him and onto her. She did nothing to cause the action of him beating her up, her action needs to be identified as wrong by itself not as some causal event that set him off. He chose to do what he did.



She provoked him. Your words are why shit like this happens in the first place. People have this belief that their actions will not be met with severe consequences. 

Saying she did nothing to cause the beat down is incorrect, her provocation led to his action. The correct thing to say is ''Her actions didn't justify that reaction''.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> She provoked him. Your words are why shit like this happens in the first place. People have this belief that their actions will not be met with severe consequences.
> 
> Saying she did nothing to cause the beat down is incorrect, her provocation led to his action. The correct thing to say is ''Her actions didn't justify that reaction''.



No, unfortunately when you get angry, it is your fault period. You chose to get angry and all actions thus after are your fault. The only situations in which this shouldn't apply, is when there is no choice. For example, if your car gets rammed in the back and subsequently you ram the person in front of you's car. That would not be your fault, as there was no way you could have prevented it. No one makes you angry, you yourself do. No one makes you go on a rampage, you yourself do. In fact, your idea allows many more people to believe their actions will not be met with consequences because after all we understand that he HAD to put her in a coma, as if it were the only logical thing to do at the time. Her blame is her own, she should not have said what she said, nor should he have done what he had done.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> No, unfortunately when you get angry, it is your fault period.



No its not when someone does something that's expected to push you to anger.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No its not when someone does something that's expected to push you to anger.



You can control your anger, I am not saying it isn't hard to impossible in some situations but you have that choice to decide whether you are going to do this or whether you are going to do that. I don't seek to take blame from either side, rather I seek to make sure that more blame is not placed on the girl for actions she did not commit. This is how I believe it should work, as it makes more logical sense to me. Obviously, it doesn't to you and we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Super_Monster (Mar 29, 2010)

lol bitch had it coming. i understand the kid, she insulted his dead brother in a text message so she should also be dead. ok, maybe not really but if someone insults someone in something very sensitive to them then its kind of ok to have a big retaliation! i think most peope would probably do this in his place... i think he shouldnt have gone so far! but it was sort of deserved














In all seriousness though, the boy in question is clearly a psychoneurotic. Rationalizing his actions or justifying them in the slightest will bear no fruit, as the very nature of his disturbed mind is irrational.

I think many of you have to reflect on what is truly morally acceptable or not. As civilized human beings, if nothing else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> You can control your anger, I am not saying it isn't hard to impossible in some situations but you have that choice to decide whether you are going to do this or whether you are going to do that. I don't seek to take blame from either side, rather I seek to make sure that more blame is not placed on the girl for actions she did not commit. This is how I believe it should work, as it makes more logical sense to me. Obviously, it doesn't to you and we will have to agree to disagree.


She can control her hands and mouth, its not like if she hadn't taunted this guy she'd be beat up. So how is it not partly her fault? Because he got mad. She made fun of his dead brother...his reaction was too much but anyone would get mad.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2010)

> No, unfortunately when you get angry, it is your fault period. You chose to get angry and all actions thus after are your fault.


When people get angry and lose self control it usually isn't a conscious action but that's besides the point. If you do something to make somebody angry, it's your fault that the individual is angry. 

What you're suggesting is that he got angry without provocation. 



> In fact, your idea allows many more people to believe their actions will not be met with consequences because after all we understand that he HAD to put her in a coma, as if it were the only logical thing to do at the time. Her blame is her own, she should not have said what she said, nor should he have done what he had done.


Stop being a moron. Point to where I said ''He had to ......''. I'm saying that she provoked him which caused his anger, his anger caused him to flip and beat the tar out of her. 

The reality of the world is people will get angry when you do certain shit. It's something that will never change, if people have the mentality that they can go around and say whatever they please that it's up to the individual to bottle their pain up and walk away beat downs such as these will continue to happen.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> When people get angry and lose self control it usually isn't a conscious action but that's besides the point. If you do something to make somebody angry, it's your fault that the individual is angry.
> 
> What you're suggesting is that he got angry without provocation.



No, what I am saying is you are taking blame away from him that should go to him. No one causes anyone to be angry but yourself. I wish I had some sort of magic power to affect peoples minds, but I don't. Basically, if I am angry at you no matter what, it is your fault that I am angry? This is a shirk of blame.



> Stop being a moron. Point to where I said ''He had to ......''. I'm saying that she provoked him which caused his anger, his anger caused him to flip and beat the tar out of her.
> 
> The reality of the world is people will get angry when you do certain shit. It's something that will never change, if people have the mentality that they can go around and say whatever they please that it's up to the individual to bottle their pain up and walk away beat downs such as these will continue to happen.



Perhaps you don't know how america works. I can say almost anything I want, but I cannot DO anything I want. She did not threaten him, as far as we know, nor did she do anything that was not within her rights as an individual. He attacked her, period. Am I saying that I agree her actions were just? Absolutely not. However in this case she didn't do anything. It is up to the person who gets angry to not take it this far. The onus of responsibility is on the person who is angry. Your acting like humans should be allowed to beat people up just because it is understandable to be angry. She didn't have a gun to his head forcing him to beat her up, she had no part in him choosing to beat her up. Obviously, her actions led to that consequence but it was an indirect one. She put the ball in his court and he lost. 

Question: A teacher gives me a bad grade on a test, is it understandable that since I am angry at her, it is all her fault and when I beat her up it is because she gave me a bad grade? This takes blame AWAY from the person who committed the act, and places it onto that of the second party who in reasonable objective circumstances to the consequence was innocent. If I push you, I caused you to fall over. However, if i say something I can't make you angry, you BECOME angry. Regardless of it is subconscious or not, it is still a decision made by the boy.


----------



## Spirit (Mar 29, 2010)

Whatever happen to freedom of expression?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Question: A teacher gives me a bad grade on a test, is it understandable that since I am angry at her, it is all her fault and when I beat her up it is because she gave me a bad grade? This takes blame AWAY from the person who committed the act, and places it onto that of the second party who in reasonable objective circumstances to the consequence was innocent. If I push you, I caused you to fall over. However, if i say something I can't make you angry, you BECOME angry. Regardless of it is subconscious or not, it is still a decision made by the boy.



What a terrible example, you made the bad grade, you don't have any right to get angry. Try again.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2010)

I think what a lot of people are losing sight of is the fact that he purposely sent her a text saying he was going to "snap her neck," then went home to put on steel-toes, and _then_ biked three miles to track her down at her bus stop, all along the way texting his friends to tell them that he was about to murder someone.  That was a fucking process.  He was in control the entire time, not just blinded by rage for a few seconds.  If the two of them were face-to-face and she made a comment that made him lash out in blind rage, then maybe I could buy it.  But what he did was clearly premeditated.


----------



## Spirit (Mar 29, 2010)

Would you, in your right mind, tell your friend you're about to kill someone?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Koi said:


> I think what a lot of people are losing sight of is the fact that he purposely sent her a text saying he was going to "snap her neck," then went home to put on steel-toes, and _then_ biked three miles to track her down at her bus stop, all along the way texting his friends to tell them that he was about to murder someone.  That was a fucking process.  He was in control the entire time, not just blinded by rage for a few seconds.  If the two of them were face-to-face and she made a comment that made him lash out in blind rage, then maybe I could buy it.  But what he did was clearly premeditated.


It doesn't make her earlier actions any less bad. No one is saying he was right, just that she wasn't either.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What a terrible example, you made the bad grade, you don't have any right to *get* angry. Try again.



Thats my point entirely, people get angry they aren't made to do so. Secondly, the example is fine. Your assuming just like the rest of the posters her comments were horrible just like you are assuming the teacher is good at her job and didn't make a mistake. 

Look, what I seek to do here is get rid of the causal blame you are trying to place on the girl. Her comments were probably insensitive. He beat her up because he was angry. It isn't her fault he got angry, and thus his action is his own. Not to mention, she didn't know any consequences that would go this far of that action. She was ignorant to the consequences, even though I know in law that doesn't fly. We should blame her for an insensitive comment, and we should blame him for beating a girl up. There isn't any middle ground to say he beat her up and she caused him to do so.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Thats my point entirely, people get angry they aren't made to do so. Secondly, the example is fine. Your assuming just like the rest of the posters her comments were horrible just like you are assuming the teacher is good at her job and didn't make a mistake.
> 
> Look, what I seek to do here is get rid of the causal blame you are trying to place on the girl. Her comments were probably insensitive. He beat her up because he was angry. It isn't her fault he got angry, and thus his action is his own. Not to mention, she didn't know any consequences that would go this far of that action. She was ignorant to the consequences, even though I know in law that doesn't fly.



That wasn't your point, you gave me a crippled example and tried to pass it off. The only way the person has a right to get angry at the teacher in your scenario is if the teacher had actually done something wrong. That's the difference.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That wasn't your point, you gave me a crippled example and tried to pass it off. The only way the person has a right to get angry at the teacher in your scenario is if the teacher had actually done something wrong. That's the difference.



I think your post to koi sums up what I am saying, she wasn't right and neither was he. I agree.

However, in no way were his actions CAUSED(in the sense that you can place blame on her) by her comment. They were caused by the reaction he had to the comment.

I am placing blame where it is deserved, and taking it away where it does not belong. I also think as more facts come in, we can argue this better.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> Question: A teacher gives me a bad grade on a test, is it understandable that since I am angry at her, it is all her fault and when I beat her up it is because she gave me a bad grade? This takes blame AWAY from the person who committed the act, and places it onto that of the second party who in reasonable objective circumstances to the consequence was innocent. If I push you, I caused you to fall over. However, if i say something I can't make you angry, you BECOME angry. Regardless of it is subconscious or not, it is still a decision made by the boy.



Did you actually just equate _you_ earning a failing grade to someone else ridiculing a family member who just killed themselves?  Those aren't even in the same universe.

A student earns the grade they get, they have no legitimate reason to be angry unless the teacher cheats them in some way.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 29, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Did you actually just equate _you_ earning a failing grade to someone else ridiculing a family member who just killed themselves?  Those aren't even in the same universe.
> 
> A student earns the grade they get, they have no legitimate reason to be angry unless the teacher cheats them in some way.



It was a response to gunners post about being angry. His post directly said that when you make someone angry it is your fault, and this example was to show that is ridiculous.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 29, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> It was a response to gunners post about being angry. His post directly said that when you make someone angry it is your fault, and this example was to show that is ridiculous.



Depending on what you do he's right.  It IS your fault they're angry. I don't see anything in his post that says you deserve anything they do to you out of that anger, just that its your fault that they are angry.


----------



## Petenshi (Mar 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Depending on what you do he's right.  It IS your fault they're angry. I don't see anything in his post that says you deserve anything they do to you out of that anger, just that its your fault that they are angry.



I'm not talking about deserving in the sense you are. I know you are saying his actions aren't just. I am saying that it is incorrect to say someone makes you angry. If I hit you, it is understandable that that you would be angry. However, I didn't make you angry. If you then hit me back for retribution for the previous hit, the only blame you could put on me was that I attacked you and you were only defending yourself. I didn't cause you to hit me though, period. I cannot be blamed for your actions. I CAN be blamed for me hitting you, but cannot be blamed for you hitting me. All emotions are reactions, nothing more. Things and people don't make you happy, you make yourself happy when you are around them.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice to see kids these days have no problems releasing anger.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I'm not talking about deserving in the sense you are. I know you are saying his actions aren't just. I am saying that it is incorrect to say someone makes you angry. If I hit you, it is understandable that that you would be angry. However, I didn't make you angry. If you then hit me back for retribution for the previous hit, the only blame you could put on me was that I attacked you and you were only defending yourself. I didn't cause you to hit me though, period. I cannot be blamed for your actions. I CAN be blamed for me hitting you, but cannot be blamed for you hitting me. All emotions are reactions, nothing more. Things and people don't make you happy, you make yourself happy when you are around them.



We all have breaking points where we would lose control of ourselves.  If I walk up to a mother who just saw her child hit by a drunk driver and went "wow, little fucker really got a good bounce after the car hit him didn't he?" she can't really be blamed if she's overcome with emotion and attacks me.

Again I'm not condoning his actions but what she did him hit in an extremely sensitive spot.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 30, 2010)

> insensitive text message sent from her phone


I hate it when people are jerks because they think/know they can get away with it.

Unfortunate for the kids parents though, they have now lost two sons. I feel really sorry for them.


----------



## Gino (Mar 30, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> I'm not talking about deserving in the sense you are. I know you are saying his actions aren't just. I am saying that it is incorrect to say someone makes you angry. If I hit you, it is understandable that that you would be angry. However, I didn't make you angry. If you then hit me back for retribution for the previous hit, the only blame you could put on me was that I attacked you and you were only defending yourself. I didn't cause you to hit me though, period. I cannot be blamed for your actions. I CAN be blamed for me hitting you, but cannot be blamed for you hitting me. All emotions are reactions, nothing more. Things and people don't make you happy, you make yourself happy when you are around them.



ur logic is pissing me off.......


----------



## krickitat (Mar 30, 2010)

I think to often this idea of "bitch had it coming" is what gets criminals aquited.

is it wrong to shoot your husbands mistress? Damn right its wrong. Instead take her to court and sue her for nine million dollars. 
Is what the mistress did wrong? shit yea it is but it still isnt right to kill her. 

Is it wrong to stomp someone into a coma with the intention of killing them?
Yes its wrong. 

It doesnt matter what she said. Its wrong.  

People who are not criminals take their revenge through appropriate channels. Revenge does exist for the righteous. Blind anger is fo criminals. 
What is he gunna do the next time he gets angry? shoot someone in the face? Bash someones head in with a baseball bat? 

How you handle lifes situations is the difference between a citizen and a criminal.


----------



## Sen (Mar 30, 2010)

Well not really right of her to make comments about his brother, but I really don't think she deserved that.  Hard though in these cases though when she was harassing him, but to hurt her so much is just wrong. :<


----------



## Meshach (Mar 30, 2010)

Whats wrong with the world today..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2010)

krickitat said:


> I think to often this idea of "bitch had it coming" is what gets criminals aquited.
> 
> is it wrong to shoot your husbands mistress? Damn right its wrong. Instead take her to court and sue her for nine million dollars.
> Is what the mistress did wrong? shit yea it is but it still isnt right to kill her.
> ...



Where did you read that he did it with the intention of killing her?  I didn't see anything at all like that.  He reacted in rage to something very insensitive that she did and he went too far, but I don't see anything about him doing it with the intention of killing her.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2010)

Meshach said:


> Whats wrong with the world today..



Whats not wrong with the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

krickitat said:


> I think to often this idea of "bitch had it coming" is what gets criminals aquited.
> 
> is it wrong to shoot your husbands mistress? Damn right its wrong. Instead take her to court and sue her for nine million dollars.
> Is what the mistress did wrong? shit yea it is but it still isnt right to kill her.
> ...


Wasn't the coma medically induced?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn . 

I understand his brother comiting suicide and all.....but practicaly killing a girl over it ?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 30, 2010)

@CTK: Yeah, but they had to, since they needed to remove half of her skull to stop her brain from swelling. Have you seen the pictures? They're really bad. 

@Lobolover: He commited suicide around half a year ago, was 30 and the boy found him hanging from a tree near a church.  Apparently the boy's girlfriend was using the victims phone to text him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> @Lobolover: He commited suicide around half a year ago, was 30 and the boy found him hanging from a tree near a church.  Apparently the boy's girlfriend was using the victims phone to text him.



Wait not only did the kids brother kill himself but he was the one who found him hanging?  Wow, no wonder this caused him to snap.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 30, 2010)

What ?

That's just a little to much .


----------



## krickitat (Mar 30, 2010)

im sorry im using information I have found in additional news articles. Im browsing on my wii so I dont have the ability to link right now. 

The boy was sent the text message, he then goes home and puts on some steel toe boots and starts texting this girl telling her he is going to kill her.

so yea I would call that a beating with intent to kill. 

also they tied to take her out of the medically induced coma but her fever spiked so she had to be brought back under. also she never woke but that could just be that part of her skull is missing. 

The new information that these text messages that started all of this were sent by his girlfriend borrowing this poor girls phone are horrible.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, that's why i try to wait before making assumptions. Hopefully the girl comes out of the coma and gets better.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 30, 2010)

Why in all of these cases, that the judge is questioning whether to put ADULT charges on someone not an adult?

Why separate the charges? I don't care if you are a kid, you beat someone up you killed someone you are fully aware of what you are doing and you are entirely responsible. Stop giving kids freeways just because they are not 18, they are as responsible as anyone.


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, both victim and perp are both wrong.  It seems to me that it may be down to poor discipline at the school/home that may explain the violent incident involving them.

Have they been proper disciplined or care by good parents, they would not need to resort to this violent situation.  maybe the boy would slap the girl or something but the girl would live in any case.  Better than stamping her to death.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 30, 2010)

Szayaikiael said:


> *The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult.*
> 
> Yeah. The justice systems is totally fucking screwed up. This is why people do shit like this when they're kids. All they get is a shitting slap on the wrist! Send him off to jail!!



Yeah and let him get his ass raped and/or plunge him into a life of crime.

He IS not an adult after all. 


Also, there is something as going too far. Honestly, the boy needs some serious hospitalization himself.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> *Where did you read that he did it with the intention of killing her? * I didn't see anything at all like that.  He reacted in rage to something very insensitive that she did and he went too far, but I don't see anything about him doing it with the intention of killing her.



No he definitely did.  I read and saw on the news about how he sent texts to a few people saying he was going to find her and kill her.  He even sent the girl a text back, saying that he was going to "snap her neck."


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 30, 2010)

You know, that doesn't actually mean shit.

I have said that I would kill my opponents too and I've never done anything close.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 30, 2010)

Koi said:


> No he definitely did.  I read and saw on the news about how he sent texts to a few people saying he was going to find her and kill her.  He even sent the girl a text back, saying that he was going to "snap her neck."



Do you have links for those?  Because if that's the case that's an entirely different story.  He took the time to stop and plan it out.


----------



## N120 (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason this reminded me of the SasuSaku pairing.


----------



## Juno (Mar 30, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> You know, that doesn't actually mean shit.
> 
> I have said that I would kill my opponents too and I've never done anything close.



 If, after threatening to kill one of your 'opponents', you went home, put on some steel-toed boots, and cycled three miles in order to find this person and proceeded to kick them in the head until they stopped moving, and when you're done showed no remorse, I'd say you intended that to happen and that yours threats had actually 'meant shit'.

To say otherwise is just being obtuse.


----------



## N120 (Mar 30, 2010)

> Lamberti said that *the victim objected to the boy's relationship with the 13-year-old and said so during an exchange of text messages with him.
> 
> "Those messages went back and forth and one of the messages was a comment regarding the suicide of his brother, that's apparently what set him off," Lamberti said.*
> 
> Authorities said the boy then rode his bicycle to the middle school and got the 13-year-old to help him find Ratley



she was being a bitch.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 30, 2010)

but new evidence states that the 13 yr old GF had the victims phone and was the one sending the text messages. not the victim. 

the 13 yr old girlfriend then helps the accused find the victim so that he could beat the shit out of her. 

I would say out of anyone the 13 yr old GF sounds like the monster. And yes she has been taken in for questioning.


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you think they'll both be tried?


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

They should hanged, gutted out or burned to death, i don't care.  we don't need scumbag children like them at all.


----------



## N120 (Mar 30, 2010)

^ lol, you'd be the first person to be hanged if what you proposed comes to pass.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Do you have links for those?  Because if that's the case that's an entirely different story.  He took the time to stop and plan it out.




I read it somewhere else originally but now I can't find the link.  This one mentions it to, though.

Man.. there's gotta be something in the water there.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 30, 2010)

the girl at least on conspiracy if of course its true.


----------



## blkdiablo013 (Mar 30, 2010)

N120 said:


> ^ lol, you'd be the first person to be hanged if what you proposed comes to pass.



I will be 1st person to be hanged? I don't think so as it is my freedom of speech and I know that right is enshrined in US constitution.  To be hanged just because of my speech in USA? Hmm I better go palace hunting since I can sue US government for huge amount of money for not following its constitution lol.

Buckingham Palace seems too small and too old.  I wonder how much it is to build a replica of White House? lol


----------



## 305 (Mar 30, 2010)

Considering everyone involved you would think this would have been somehow averted. Those that received his text messages, nothing?! 

I can't say I'd handle someone using my siblings death in jest very well (I'd _feel_ like exchanging more than just a few choice words, no doubt), call me immature, but to deal with it by taking the person's head into your hands and smacking it into concrete, to then with steel toe boots treat it to a good kicking. You've really got to be some special kind of fucked up.

Always seems to be the case that anyone to arrive on the scene is too little too late, ugh.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2010)

This will be a lesson she learns from.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2010)

suicide and disrespect of someone's family is not cool, and I think the reason they are going for attempted premeditated murder, is because i dont know if there is attempted manslaughter or a lesser from which this seems more likely to be

- there are too few facts that we have here though, and besides who are we to judge, thats something left to the judge and jury


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn kids.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 31, 2010)

Hope he gets sent off to Jail/prison. Lets see him do that to the people that say shit about his dead brother.

The girl, she's just a moron. Just another stupid child who should have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Well it depends on what he's charged with. Also you won't decide his sentence the judge would.






Tsukiyomi said:


> Where did you read that he did it with the intention of killing her?  I didn't see anything at all like that.  He reacted in rage to something very insensitive that she did and he went too far, but I don't see anything about him doing it with the intention of killing her.



He's been officially charged with *pre-meditated attempted murder*. I said this before but they better hope I'm not chosen to be on that Jury. 

He went home to get an instrument to kill her and even said in the text messages that he wanted to kill her...


Latest update show that she also has damage to the left side of her brain and *if* she lives she will have speech problems and paralysis on her right side.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 31, 2010)

And that, kids, is why you do npt talk badly about a person's family...living or dead. 

I hope the girl will be okay, but I hope she learns to not do that again. And sorry, the kid shouldn't be tried as an adult...he's obviously got something wrong in his brain.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 31, 2010)

Someone was allowed to throw too many tantrums without a smack upside the head as a kid...


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

> The text message that started this mess was apparently about the 15 year-old's brother who committed suicide shortly before this. She was making "comments" about it which set the kid off.


Bitch had a pimp slap coming, yes. Guy is still a major ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





> Currently the girl is on life support, with part of her skull removed to reduce swelling in the brain. She's also in a drug-induced coma to help the healing process go through.


----------



## darkblossom (Mar 31, 2010)

First of all, the girl should have had some respect for the boy's brother and about him grieving over his brother's death.  Suicide shouldn't be taken lightly.  There was no reason to go that far about it, though.  That was _way_ too far.  He knows how it feels to have a close family member die, so how does he think her family feels about her being in such a critical state?  Too many people are acting on anger these days.  Expressing anger is good, but only if it is expressed in a healthy way.  That's just ridiculous how violent people are getting.  No wonder why the world is turning to shit.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 31, 2010)

well if she did pissed the kid about his sibling's death then id understand the hate but not the overly used violence


----------



## Fulcata (Apr 1, 2010)

Sometimes ass holes need a kick in the head. Stupid bitch.


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 1, 2010)

since this is florida, he'll probably be tried as an adult
And the girl shouldn't say shit that she can't back up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2010)

vegitabo said:


> since this is florida, he'll probably be tried as an adult
> And the girl shouldn't say shit that she can't back up.


If he's white, probably won't be tried as an adult.


----------



## siyrean (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't believe some peoples responses to this thread. If someone makes fun of your dead relative, you turn around and deck them, hell I can even understand beating the shit out of them. But _on the ground going for the head, clearly trying to kill her!_ That's fucking psychotic. 

Someone who snaps that easily should not be allowed free in public. News flash, people are assholes, most of us deal with it.

This was not a crime of passion where he got caught in the moment (still a bullshit excuse but at least a _bit_ more defensible), he hunted this girl down with intent.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If he's white, probably won't be tried as an adult.



Well, he is but I think there's a good possibility he'll be charged as an Adult, Florida does have that type of reputation. 

He's already been officially charged with pre meditated attempted murder. All that's left is to go ahead and treat him as an adult.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 3, 2010)

BullMoose said:


> She brought this upon herself.






> She brought this upon herself





~

Anyway, he should be tried as an adult for aggravated assault, and attempted murder with a deadly weapon.

Cry a river for his troubled reasoning, but if he was 18, he would have reacted the same way...and those three years wouldn't make anyone think twice about convicting him of those crimes.

You do adult things, you pay adult price.

Fuck him, and maybe she was insensitive...but it's ok, she might not ever have the ability to form cognitive sentences again - so problem solved I guess. Personally, I would advocate letting him rot in prison for the better part of a decade. She'll still be in therapy and rehab when he gets out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2010)

*Wayne Treacy charged as an adult in beating of Josie Lou Ratley*





> Wayne Treacy will be tried as an adult for attempting to murder Deerfield Beach Middle School student Josie Lou Ratley by kicking her in the head with steel-toed boots at a campus bus stop last month, prosecutors said Friday.
> 
> Treacy, 15, was formally charged with premeditated attempted murder Friday in the March 17 attack and will be arraigned Saturday, said Assistant State Attorney Maria Schneider. He is being moved from a juvenile detention center to a county jail.
> 
> ...



Yep...saw this coming...


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 16, 2010)

So she's unable to speak? Damn....we'll never get her side of the story now.

Since he's tried as an adult, how long do you think he'll get for this? The system nowadays lets people off for "good behaviour."


----------



## ZeroBlack (Apr 16, 2010)

While it's understandable that her comments would infuriate him, the action that he took went too far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> So she's unable to speak? Damn....we'll never get her side of the story now.
> 
> Since he's tried as an adult, how long do you think he'll get for this? The system nowadays lets people off for "good behaviour."



Attempted Second Degree Murder is punishable up to life in prison (usually around 20+ years), but it's variable by state. For example, in Minnesota 40 years is the maximum allowed while in California it is punishable by life in prison. I believe Florida is one of those states that allow for the maximum to reach Life in prison.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2010)

ZeroBlack said:


> While it's understandable that her comments would infuriate him, the action that he took went too far.



I agree with this.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2010)

> Since he's tried as an adult, how long do you think he'll get for this? The system nowadays lets people off for "good behaviour."


It depends on what he is convicted for, either way I don't see him getting more than 10 years which means he will be out in 5 years.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

I would say five to ten, of course it really depends.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 19, 2010)

I know this is a bit older, but I just heard an update on the news today. The boy was charged as an adult they said, and was moved to a normal adult prison. The girl just had her 3rd brain surgery, and has recognized her mother for the first time.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 19, 2010)

That man in the background is like the Mona Lisa of photography, I just don't know what he's feeling.



Caelus said:


> I know this is a bit older, but I just heard an update on the news today. The boy was charged as an adult they said, and was moved to a normal adult prison. The girl just had her 3rd brain surgery, and has recognized her mother for the first time.



That's good to hear


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 19, 2010)

People kill for such stupid motives. ??"


----------



## God Hand (Apr 19, 2010)

siyrean said:


> I can't believe some peoples responses to this thread. If someone makes fun of your dead relative, you turn around and deck them, hell I can even understand beating the shit out of them. But _on the ground going for the head, clearly trying to kill her!_ That's fucking psychotic.
> 
> Someone who snaps that easily should not be allowed free in public. News flash, people are assholes, most of us deal with it.
> 
> This was not a crime of passion where he got caught in the moment (still a bullshit excuse but at least a _bit_ more defensible), he hunted this girl down with intent.




This.  Smack the bitch around a little if you need to, but put her in the current state she is in now, well you've gone over the line and I cant pity him if he goes to jail and gets fucked in the ass or killed.

The dumb bitch should have kept her mouth closed, and the fuckin piece of shit kid should have held back from totally brutalizing her.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2010)

damn yo. charge him as an adult


----------



## Juice (Apr 19, 2010)

Szayaikiael said:


> *The 15-year-old suspect was ordered held at a juvenile detention center while prosecutors determine whether to charge him as an adult.*
> 
> Yeah. The justice systems is totally fucking screwed up. This is why people do shit like this when they're kids. All they get is a shitting slap on the wrist! Send him off to jail!!



No where did it say that he was only being charged as juvenile. So your making assumptions. Also, just because a person is charged as a Juvenile does not mean that they get a "slap on the wrist" 

Considering that he is being held with the charge of attempted murder; he will most likely be put on trail as an adult or at least should be. I assure you though, this kid will get no such thing as a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 19, 2010)

To those who say that she had it coming:

You do not, I repeat, *you do not murder someone for being a jerk.*

If everybody did that, then the world population would probably be cut by half. Most of us have been jerks at least once or twice in our lives (probably more, I can't believe the shit I used to say as a kid, and the shit people have said to me too, but hey, everybody's alive and fine).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2010)

*Josie Lou Ratley artwork*







I hope she'll be once again able to draw someday =/

The first one look like a _Shugo Chara_ inspired piece...


----------



## Eboue (Apr 21, 2010)

he should go away for ages, but I don't see the point in having a juvenile court system if your not going to use it.  people are saying  not much different between 15 and 18, which there definitely is. If you were going to charge him as an adult you would have to bring the age down across the whole state otherwise your giving him an unfair disadvantage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2010)

Eboue said:


> he should go away for ages, but I don't see the point in having a juvenile court system if your not going to use it.  people are saying  not much different between 15 and 18, which there definitely is. If you were going to charge him as an adult you would have to bring the age down across the whole state otherwise your giving him an unfair disadvantage.



If someone at the age of 12 can be charged as an adult for a murder, then someone like this suspect who planned out this attack can surely be charged as such.


----------



## Eboue (Apr 21, 2010)

someone whose twelve shouldn't be either, i figure its wrong to change the way their charged dependant on the seriousness of the crime. Feel like it impinges right to a free and fair trial with "special" circumstances.


----------



## God (Apr 21, 2010)

Suicide? Attempted murder? Burned alive?

...


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Apr 21, 2010)

The media will report whatever they gotta report to get views and make a profit.

Oddly enough, the more horrible the story, the more likely people are to read it


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2010)

Such pointless violence...


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Apr 22, 2010)

That kid should be killed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

This just screams premeditated:



He pretty much said what he was going to do and kept his word.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

I'm glad they have such clear evidence, just thinking about this POS gets me heated. Thanks for the update Kira.


----------



## Mello Yellow (May 14, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> This just screams premeditated:
> 
> 
> 
> He pretty much said what he was going to do and kept his word.




These images literally sent a chill down my spine. Sick, sad world.


----------



## santanico (May 14, 2010)

BullMoose said:


> Totally fucked up. But the thread title is slightly misleading.
> 
> The boy, who was most likely still greiving, was reacting to the girl probably saying some cruel and unneeded things about his recently deceased-by-suicide brother that probably set him off.
> 
> That said, none of this would of happened if the girl was a little more kind and kept her opinion to herself. She brought this upon herself regardless of the severity of the teenager's overreaction.



wtf? Nothing one says should be resolved with violence of any sort.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

^A more accurate thread title would have been: _Boy sets to kill girl over text messages about deceased brother, but falls short._


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

If anyone wants to see all of the text messages going back and forth:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *11:22 a.m., Wednesday, March 17*
> 
> From: 561-XXX-XXXX
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2010)

I don't know whats worse. The ass whooping, or that god awful language. I understand abbreviations and all. But man wtf?


----------



## Oishiitebayo (May 14, 2010)

Holy mother of apple pie
its just sick and wrong
you dont just kill people


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2010)

She's not dead though.


----------



## Oishiitebayo (May 14, 2010)

was also talking about the thing where they burned somebody alive because of a dvd i think it was


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 14, 2010)

I thought it was a bike.


Either way. If the girl was talking shit about the guy's dead brother, she deserved a good smack in the face, but this is way way too much. Rule #6 is not an all-encompassing situation resolver.


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (May 14, 2010)

Regardless of what she said, I don`t think the boy should`ve done this much. It amazes me how people can easily do this.I couldn?t see myself doing this,regarless of the situation...​


----------



## escamoh (May 14, 2010)

that was wrong of him, he should have killed her or one of her family members instead. just beating her up is sick and demented


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

escamoh said:


> that was wrong of him, he should have killed her or one of her family members instead. just beating her up is sick and demented


He should have just taken her ear, right?


----------



## escamoh (May 14, 2010)

that's messed up dude.


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 14, 2010)

Serves her right. She better learn her lesson not to say shit about someone's relative, you don't know what their relationship might have been, and yet she appears and starts saying whatever she wants, when the bother hanged himself a couple of months. In a way you can say she was asking for it, who does she think she is to talk of the death as if they meant nothing to her.


----------



## Petenshi (May 14, 2010)

I find it interesting that many people hear say that she deserved it, and yet they think when someone insults another with a picture its not deserved. You don't get to decide a standard code of what is insulting or not. We all have different ideas and perceptions.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 14, 2010)

Kids. . . they take everything too far for shitty reasons.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

Wow, the suspect even made out a Will. He certainly knew what his actions might entail.



*noticed copy of Pokemon Soul Silver and a PS3 were included*


----------

